# Thinking about getting into bow hunting



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Thinking about trying out bow hunting. Obviously I'm not going to try this season but maybe next. seeing if anyone has an old bow they might be willing to let go for cheap just to see if I even like it. Looking for some type of compound, old is fine but safe. I probably won't be hunting with it, just target practice. If I like it I'll invest in something newer and lighter for the lease. If you or know someone that has one not being used please let me know. 713-775-0172 thanks


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

I would suggest going to an archery shop 1st to get all your measurements (draw length, draw weight you want, etc.). They usually have either cheaper or used bows. Maybe look at Diamond (Made by Bowtech) or Mission (Made by Mathews).


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Pawn shop at the end of deer season...


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> Pawn shop at the end of deer season...


ArcheryTalk.com classifieds as well. You will find screaming deals. Actually here in a month or so when the 2015 bows are released is when you need to keep an eye out. You can get a top of the line, 2 year old bow, for 1/3 of what it cost new.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

txjustin said:


> I would suggest going to an archery shop 1st to get all your measurements (draw length, draw weight you want, etc.). They usually have either cheaper or used bows. Maybe look at Diamond (Made by Bowtech) or Mission (Made by Mathews).


The bow has to fit you, as stated above. After that, as others have said, you could probably find a good deal. It seems some bow guys just MUST have the latest and greatest and will sell their current bow at a decent price. I must warn you though, bows are fun. It may turn into an addiction.


----------



## Ancuegar (Jul 5, 2012)

its a fun, expensive and gruelling habit. kinda like golf


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Go to every bow shop and shoot every bow. go to archerytalk and read up on every component then build what suits you with the gear you like. very important tho that what works great for target shooting is not necessarily what you want for hunting. keep that in mind with every step you take. You will learn what does and doesnt work from reports.....lots of kaka out there. Stay away from gimicky stuff and try to stay simple you will be much better off in your hunting with a bow. always simple it down as much as possible.


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

I bought an old Matthews off a guy here on the forum. I think it was his uncles before so I am the 3rd owner. Luckily the draw was just right for me. 

Getting one with proper draw length is really most important. 
Take it to an archery shop and pay them to adjust and at least one lesson. That is the route I went and saved big $$ for a really nice bow. 

You WILL NEED the archery shop expertise but you definitely don't need to pay the new premium. Buy your arrows and accessories from them.. 

BUY AN ARM BRACE.. first thing I did was busted my freaking arm @ 70lb draw... hurt like a MOFO and forearm was black for a couple weeks....


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

txjustin said:


> I would suggest going to an archery shop 1st to get all your measurements (draw length, draw weight you want, etc.). They usually had either cheaper or used bows. Maybe look at Diamond (Made by Bowtech) or Mission (Made by Mathews).


Let me add one more piece of advice. A true Archery shop will have someone there to watch you draw and shoot the bow. They can help you with form. You don't want to be like the guy below and have a arm black and blue from the string.


----------

